
On the growing, intentional uselessness of Google search results - ComputerGuru
https://neosmart.net/blog/2016/on-the-growing-intentional-uselessness-of-google-search-results/
======
marcus_holmes
Sorry, but I'm still in awe at search.

I have at my fingertips a method of searching the entirety of human knowledge
in less than a second for any information I care to think of on a whim.

I remember pre-internet when getting answers to whimsical questions was
impossible unless you had a wall covered with reference books or were actually
standing in the library.

I don't know how many web sites there are, hundreds of millions by now? Each
of which has multiple pages, each page of which contains many potential search
results. All of this is searchable in an instant. I have no idea how. This is
what Asimov was talking about when he compared high tech to magic.

And all of this is made available to us for free. On every device we choose to
use.

To me, being picky about the finer details of what results are returned _in an
instant, out of billions of possible results, for free_ is just ungracious.

As the FOSS folks say, if you don't like, feel free to do better...

~~~
DanBC
I dunno. OP has a point. Should users really have to "include" "exact" "terms"
quote marks on every word in a two word search query?

But I thought people were right to be annoyed when Google took the plus
operator away until they said that most people didn't use it, and of the ones
who did use it only a third used it correctly. (Something like 1 in 600
searches used it correctly, IIRC).

